# West Coast Haunters Convention



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Haunt Fans,

I wanted to say thank you for al the great response we ahve been getting for the WCHC coming in May 2010. Our vendor area, while small this first year is starting to fill with some great booths. (30 or so booths)

Speakers are being added soon, we will have 12-14 worshops and classes this year.

You can find out more at HOME or on our facebook pages.

Happy haunting freinds.

Ed Roberts


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

The link does not work. The comma needs to be changed to a period. HOME


----------



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

Got it changed thank you.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Omg!!!!!!! You are so making me want to take a road trip.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Omg!!!!!!! You are so making me want to take a road trip.


Carpool?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

The WCHC looks like it may be more for the pro haunter although I'm sure the home haunter could pick up quite a few tips and tricks.
Word has it that the school's annual haunted house is quite successful.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I attended as a guest once a number of years ago. Very visual, and even had some touch (vibration, spiderwebbing, getting herded by some more scared members of my group I was in) sense going on. I hadn't realized just how much sound the average haunt has. The tried and true surprise boo from behind doesn't quite work so well with out the "boo" part.
It was a very busy that night as well. I suppose it helped that I was there on a full moon a week or so before halloween.  I loved it.


----------

